# Lawyer on call for CCW?



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

This was brought up in my CCW class and at the time I didn't give it much thought.

Should I have a lawyer on call and is there a site to find a local lawyer who is familiar with procedures for CCL cases involving shootings??

When you think about it - if you are involved in a shooting as a CCL holder and end up in jail (for whatever reason) who ya gonna call? Me I wouldn't want a public defense lawyer taking care of my case. Nothing against PDL's, my nephew is one, I just want the experience.

I wrote the NRA and still waiting for a response.

Any ideas?

:watching:


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

SaltyDog said:


> This was brought up in my CCW class and at the time I didn't give it much thought.
> 
> Should I have a lawyer on retainer and is there a site to find a local lawyer who is familiar with procedures for CCL cases involving shootings??
> 
> ...


Why? Do you PLAN on shooting someone? I've carried on and off since the '70's and haven't had to shoot anyone yet. Save your money. If you do have to hire a lawyer because of a SD shoot, use what you have saved. You'll have plenty of chances to get an attorney if you need one. Again I say...save your money and support your handgun habit... Just my .02:smt033


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I would not have a lawyer on retainer in case of a shooting. If you are involved in a shooting then have a family member hire a lawyer for you and do not speak to the police until you have spoken with your lawyer.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Nope. One more thing that can be used against you in regards to your mindset. "Now ladies and gentlemen of the jury, the defendant in this $1 gazillion civil suit had an attorney on retainer in case he shot someone! He was just waiting to kill!" Not saying it will happen, but I am never shocked as to how low some lawyers will go to win.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

tekhead1219 said:


> Why? Do you PLAN on shooting someone? :smt033


No my name is not Lee Harvey Oswald - it's just the Boy Scout in me "Be Prepared".

God willing I will never have too shoot anyone.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

A lawyer on retainer?
Are you rich? A Mafia capo?
Check around, and see what such a thing is gonna cost. You may be unpleasantly surprised.
:watching:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> A lawyer on retainer?
> Are you rich? A Mafia capo?
> Check around, and see what such a thing is gonna cost. You may be unpleasantly surprised.
> :watching:


If I've said it once I've said it twice..Don't yoo talk bout de family binniz!:anim_lol::smt083:anim_lol:


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> A lawyer on retainer?
> Are you rich? A Mafia capo?
> Check around, and see what such a thing is gonna cost. You may be unpleasantly surprised.
> :watching:


Who me? - I'm just a humble lower middle class slob waiting for the Obama Nation to spend all my hard earned dollars.:smt082

Perhaps retainer is not the correct word I should have used - let's say "on call" (I fixed it)


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

This might be applicable.

Link


----------



## KS Trekker (Apr 4, 2009)

You can get additional liability insurance as a NRA member for $165 per year for $100K and $254 for $250K.

http://www.locktonrisk.com/nrains/selfdefapp.html


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

It's a 'good idea' to know whom to call, and for what, as opposed to having one on retainer.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

I see no problem with having a lawyer on retainer. "Ladies and gentlemen of the jury, please..." having a family lawyer who handles things like wills & estate planning and is there for you when you may need him/her for the billion possible lawsuits you may encounter in your lifetime is both common and responsible. If anything, this says to a jury, "look, my client was smart enough to consider his own defense before the need arose to warrant it." This is "life insurance!" I don't want to go bankrupt from a civil suit because the family of the perp thinks they are entitled to recompense after his death. If I shoot someone, they had it coming -legally. The lawyer, in this case, is your best ally.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

The more I think about it, I do have a lawyer on retainer; whatever rookie attorney right out of law school public defender the state appoints me.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

clanger said:


> It's a 'good idea' to know whom to call, and for what, as opposed to having one on retainer.


I agree. Knowing who the local lawyers are who are supportive of and familiar with CCW can't hurt. It'd really suck to get a lawyer in a hurry, then find out he's not fighting for your case that hard because he thinks you're nuts for carrying a gun.

KG


----------



## Jerbear (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't have one on retainer, but I do have a card for my lawyer. After an indecent is not the time to fumble through the yellow pages looking for an attorney. I was told to have one ready at all times.If I could tell when I might need my firearm and stop a threat, I would win every lottery in the US.


----------

